# Looking for a branded or bespoke powerbank



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 22, 2022)

So it seems I have pretty specific needs when it comes to a powerbank specifically 18650 support.

I'm looking at getting a new powerbank something that supports USB-PD and 18650cells.

when the planet doesn't have a global pandemic looming, I do a fair bit of travel back and forth between homes in the UK and Thailand. I've always used a powerbank that supports 18650cells (specifically a Nitecore F4) this allows me to circumvent flight regulations and have well over the 30,000mAh powerbank my flight operator limits passengers too, but my needs have changed and I now need something capable of USB-PD.

There's a few no name Chinese products out there but I'm not sure how comfortable I feel plugging in a monitor, Tablet, phone hell even my soldering iron into one of those without going over the circuit with a microscope and checking it's safe to use. I can't seem to find any decent brands like the Nitecore that offer PD so I'm wondering if anyone in our fantastic tech community has come across anything? Or even used one of these no name ones for anything other than a light load.

My other option would be to buy a pd powerbank and gutt it then make my own housing capable of supporting 18650 cells but that's the backup plan.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 22, 2022)

How many watts and volts do you need?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 22, 2022)

1freedude said:


> How many watts and volts do you need?


20vPD and something like 60w should be adequate for all my needs, I'd have to check the specs of my display to be sure as far minimum requirements but I'm pretty sure that's 45w not sure at what voltage.


----------

